# 학생들 두고 그렇게 하는 거 아니에요



## midohae

If a teacher said or did something inappropriate and this was what a student said 학생들 두고 그렇게 하는 거 아니에요(scolding the teacher).What would it mean?Gotten from a video
Does it means "students should not have to hear things like that"


----------



## Kross

Close. But the viewpoint should be from the teacher. I mean it would be better if the subject is the teacher. So my translation is 'If it was related to students, you should not have acted like that'


----------



## vientito

Does 두고 basically mean "leave it upto", "let them be" here in this context?


----------



## chemnerd

The sentence means 'You can't speak to us like that' or 'You can't treat us like that".(sounds quite disrespectful)



If we add some missing words, the sentence would be 학생들 (앞에) 두고 그렇게 (말/행동) 하는 거 아니에요. ≒ 학생들 앞에서 그렇게 말/행동 하는거 아니에요. (you must not act like that in front of students)


----------

